# Star Wars: The Rebellion (OOC Thread)



## possum (Jul 8, 2005)

It is one year before the events featured in Episode IV, the Rebellion has still yet to discover the dreaded Death Star, and are currently in the process of fleeing their base on Dantooine for the Massassi Temples of Yavin IV.  

This game is expected to play at least over the five year timespan of the Original Trilogy of the Star Wars Saga.  Please note that almost every single novel, comic book, role-playing supplement, and video game in that time period has happened, is happening, or will happen in this game's universe.  I am a huge supporter of the EU, however, as this is up to the Will of the Force (dice), changes will almost certainly happen.  

_Game Rules[_

* This is a game for 4-6 players with characters of the 3rd. level.
* The following sources are eligible to be used in character creation: Star Wars Revised Core Rulebook, Rebellion Era Sourcebook, Ultimate Alien Anthology, Heroes Guide and etc.
* Ability stats are to be rolled using Invisible Castle and with 5d6 (drop the lowest two dice.)
* As this takes place in the Rebellion Era, no character may be a Jedi when they start out. 
* You are allowed to take the Force-Sensitive feat, whether or not the character knows about it, will be up to you
   * An added note, with the Force-Sensitive feat, during a time of great need, I may decide that the character may unknowingly use the Force to escape the dangerous situation.
   * All characters will start with three Force Points.

* Please Have Fun.

*Character List*

Ranger Rick: Unknown Fighter Pilot
Celtic Bear: Cp. Caine Kinneson
Xael: Unknown Space Pilot


Others

Aeson
Ringmereth
Shaggyspellsword


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

I do not own any of the books, but I would like to play.  Is there an SRD like with DnD that has character class, race, equipment, feats, etc. that I can go to?

Thanks.


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2005)

Unfortunately there is no SRD.  However, if you don't mind you can give me the basics of the character you want, I can create him for you.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 8, 2005)

whats invisible castle?


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2005)

A dice rolling program found online.

Here's the link


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

possum said:
			
		

> Unfortunately there is no SRD.  However, if you don't mind you can give me the basics of the character you want, I can create him for you.





Is a fighter pilot doable?  If not how about a bounty hunter who decided to turn to help the rebellion?


----------



## Aeson (Jul 8, 2005)

wow thats some stats. 

I may have to use those or do you roll for the player?

I'm thinking of playing if you had not guessed already.


----------



## Xael (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm also interested. Thinking about Scoundrel 2/Soldier 1, some kind of a space transport pilot/hacker/whatever with a BFG.

Do you roll for stats, or do I use the ones I already rolled.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

What is a BFG?

I have these scores.  What a weird combo.  I assume I would use these stats?  Looks like I rolled yatzee.

Stats for SW Char. for Possum
STR 17 
DEX 18 
CON 5 
INT 18 
WIS 14 
CHA 17 
Stats created by rolling: 5d6.takeHighest(3) 
Saved to the database.
You can link to these results at
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=114328


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Is a fighter pilot doable?  If not how about a bounty hunter who decided to turn to help the rebellion?




Yeah a fighter pilot is doable.  Do you want straight Soldier or do you wish to multiclass?  And since I am not allowed to post or distribute the movie's X-Wing for you, I'll have to hand you an older model of X-Wing.  It's not as good, but it's a free and legal full stat block.

And keep in mind about the hit point system in this game.  You get the Hit Die from your class as well as a seperate pool called Wound Points.  The wound points are just your constitution score and they remain static throughout the entire campaign.  Critical hits are taken off of the wound points, so are you sure you want your Constitution that low?

And everybody rolls for themselves on the program.


----------



## Xael (Jul 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> What is a BFG?



Big *Censored* Gun. Never played Doom? 



My ability score rolls can be found here, and the final scores are:

Str: 14
Dex: 17
Con: 11
Int: 18
Wis: 9
Cha: 14


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

possum said:
			
		

> Yeah a fighter pilot is doable.  Do you want straight Soldier or do you wish to multiclass?  And what's your preference, X-Wing or Y-Wing?
> 
> And keep in mind about the hit point system in this game.  You get the Hit Die from your class as well as a seperate pool called Wound Points.  The wound points are just your constitution score and they remain static throughout the entire campaign.  Critical hits are taken off of the wound points, so are you sure you want your Constitution that low?
> 
> And everybody rolls for themselves on the program.




That is what I rolled, so what is the best stat to dump a "5" into? I figure I would work from there.  Pilot - X wing, Straight soldier 3.  (I know not what else is around to multiclass.)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Big *Censored* Gun. Never played Doom?




No I have never played a 1st or 3rd person shooter game.  After all, if one had a chance to kill people in RL, why bother on a tiny computer screen?


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2005)

And here is the address to the Net.Guide to X-Wings.  I do believe the only one open to you is the T-65A version, however in a couple of years you can upgrade to the C.

EDIT: Oh, I am an idiot!  Here's the link


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2005)

OK Ranger Rick, I created a body for the guy, it's up to you to create a soul.

[sblock]

NAME HERE
Male Human Soldier 3

Str: 17 +3
Dex: 12 +4
Con: 5 -3
Int: 18 +4
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 17 +3

VP: 14
WP: 5

Defense: 18
Reputation: +1

Fort Save: +/-0
Reflex: +5
Will: +3

*Combat Modifiers*

Blaster Pistol +7 ranged 3d6 damage 10m range Crit=20

Equipment: 

Comlink
datapad
flight suit

about 300 unused credits

Feats

*Armor Prof. (light)
*Weapon Prof. (blaster pistols, blaster rifles, heavy weapons, simple, vibro weapons)

Starship Operations (Starfighters)
Starship Dodge (Starfighters)
Spacer
Skill Emphasis (Piloting)

Skills

44 unused skill points.  Use them on D&D skills, they are mostly similar.

Astrogate +12 (+6 ranks, +2 feat, +4 ability)
Computer Use +6 (+2 ranks, +4 ability)
Pilot +15 (+6 ranks, +4 ability, +2 feat, +3 feat)[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you.  Just a few questions....What is a spacer feat?  What about swapping out a feat for 'Force-Sensitive feat'?

How do I find a shopping mall?  I found http://www.starwars-rpg.net/journal/aegs3.pdf 

I assume we are in the era: RE

Is there anything I could get to boost my 5 ability score?  Should it be in Con or somewhere else?

Lastly,  I will be offline till Monday.


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2005)

Spacer feat is +2 pilot and +2 astrogate.

And if you want to be Force-Sensitive, go ahead!

No, we are in era R according to that guide.  It'll take me a while to read that source to see if I allow stuff from there.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 8, 2005)

I just picked up the Star Wars book and would love to play a droid (M-3p0) if there is still room.  Also, how would I do droid stats?  Should I just take the standard "model" and advance from there?  According to the hero guide, I would be a thug1/diplomat1/Soldier2 and be ECL 3 with only 2 vitality dice, but 4 levels for the purpose of skills, BAB, feats and level dependant benefeits, correct?  I am still new at all of this.

Otherwise I'll probably play a tech specialist of some kind...though I'd rather play a droid.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 8, 2005)

*Count me in please*

Hey,

   Are you allowing alien student of the force?  If not, I will probably go with Soldier 3 and play a merc.

CB


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 8, 2005)

*Definately a Merc*

Str 17
Dex 18
Con 18
Int 13
Wis 15
Cha 10

Oh Hell Yea!  Definately a merc.  Soldier 3.  I'll post the character this evening if accepted.

Stats:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=114419


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll wait to approve the characters when I actually see them 

I don't really care what the party is, because I prefer the surprise element.  If there is something that can't be done, you can probably just call in a favor or two.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 9, 2005)

*Caine Kinnison*

Cp. Caine Kinneson (Human Soldier 3)

Str 17 Dex 18 Con 18 Int 13 Wis 15 Cha 10

Saves:  Fort 7  Reflex 5  Will 3

Feats: Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Multishot

Skills (Ranks): Craft Blasters (6), Demolitions (6), Pilot (6), Profession Gambling (6), Repair (6), Treat Injury (6)

(Wasn't sure about Vitality and Starting Gear)

Caine was a grunt in the rebellion infantry until recently when only he and one other of his platoon walked away from a particularly bloody battle against some elite storm troopers.  He feels that with the odds so strong against them, traditional warfare is going to force the rebellion into a stalemate at best.  He has asked his superiors for reassignment in a more covert unit, and is currently enjoying some much deserved R&R in this casino and that.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd rather like to get in on this, too, though I have no clue where I'll be going with it... I'll come up with something, though.


----------



## Xael (Jul 9, 2005)

*My Character*

Danathiel "Dan" Savisten, Human Scoundrel 2 / Soldier 1

*  Str:* 14 +2
*  Dex:* 17 +3
*  Con:* 9 -1
*  Int:* 18 +4
*  Wis:* 11 -
*  Cha:* 14 +2

* VP:* 10 (2d6+1d10-3)
* WP:* 9
* Init:* +3

* Defense:* 16
* Reputation:* +0

* Attacks:* 
Heavy Blaster Pistol +5 Ranged (3d8/20)
Heavy Blaster Pistol Multifire +1/+1 Ranged (3d8/20)
Light Repeating Blaster Multifire +1/+1 Ranged (3d8/19-20)
Light Repeating Blaster Autofire -1/-1/-1 Ranged (3d8/19-20)
Vibroblade +4 Melee (2d6+2/20)

* Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +0

*Special Abilities:* Illicit Barter, Lucky (1/day).

* Feats:* Weapon Group Profiency (Blaster Pistols, Blaster Rifles, Heavy Weapons, Vibro Weapons, Simple Weapons), Armor Profiency (Light), Spacer (1st), Starship Operation: Space Transport (1st Human Bonus), Starship Dodge: Space Transport (3rd).

* Skills:* Astrogate +12 (6), Bluff +7 (5), Computer Use +10 (6), Craft Droids +9 (5), Diplomacy +4 (2.5), Disable Device +9 (5), Gather Information +7 (5), Intimidate +7 (5), Listen +5 (5), Pilot +12 (6), Repair +10 (6), Search +9 (5), Spot +5 (5), Tumble +8 (5).

* Languages:* Basic, Binary (Understand Only), Shywiiwook (Understand Only), Durese, Mon Calamarian.

Tentative Starting Credits: 4,500 (6*500*1.5)

* Equipment:* Heavy Blaster Pistol, Light Repeating Blaster, Vibroblade, Aquata Breather, Breath Mask, Comlink, Tool Kit, Power Pack x8, Glow Rod, Flight Suit, Credit Chip, 290 Credits.

Note: All rolls can be found HERE.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 9, 2005)

If I take force sensitive can I take Control without being a Jedi? I'm asking because the PC doesn't know he's force sensitive. Will you choose what they can do with the force until trained?


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 9, 2005)

I see that so far six people have posted before me. If there is still room, I'd consider joining. If there is please let me know and I'll post a character concept.


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> If I take force sensitive can I take Control without being a Jedi? I'm asking because the PC doesn't know he's force sensitive. Will you choose what they can do with the force until trained?



  Since the PC doesn't know, I would like to have a small amount of control over when he uses his major powers.  Although, control of the Force Points will still be in your hands.


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I just picked up the Star Wars book and would love to play a droid (M-3p0) if there is still room.  Also, how would I do droid stats?  Should I just take the standard "model" and advance from there?  According to the hero guide, I would be a thug1/diplomat1/Soldier2 and be ECL 3 with only 2 vitality dice, but 4 levels for the purpose of skills, BAB, feats and level dependant benefeits, correct?  I am still new at all of this.
> 
> Otherwise I'll probably play a tech specialist of some kind...though I'd rather play a droid.




Do you have the Revised Rules?  I think they have how to play a droid character in the droids chapter of the book.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 9, 2005)

M-3PX (Threepiex)
M-3P0 series walking military protocol droid Diplomat1/Thug1/Soldier 2


```
VP roll [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=114603]1d10=10[/url]

Str: 10 +0
Dex: 16 +3
Con: 12 +1
Int: 16 +3
Wis: 10 +0
Cha: 10 +0

VP: 25
WP: 12

Defense: 16
DR: 3
Spd: 8 m
Reputation: +1
Init: +3

Droid Quirk: Loose Wiring

Fort Save: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

Combat Modifiers
Hand +3 melee (1d3)
or
Modified BlasTech DT-12 Heavy Blaster Pistol +6 ranged (3d8+2/20; 9m; DC 18; M)
or
Moderately Modified BlasTech DH-17 +5 ranged (3d6/19-20; 12m; DC 15; M)
or
Modified BlasTech DT-12 Heavy Blaster Pistol +2 ranged (3d8+2/20; 9m; DC 18; M)
and
Modified BlasTech DH-17 +1 ranged (3d6/19-20; 12m; DC 15; M)

Languages
Read/Write Basic, Speak Basic, Read/Write Bothese, Read/Write Mon Calamari, Read/Write Ithorese

Equipment: 
Light armor (included in base model)
Recording unit (audio, holo) (included in base model)
Translator Unit (DC 5) (included in base model)
Vocabulator (included in base model)
Infrared Visual Sensors (150)
Modified Blastech DT-12 Heavy Blaster Pistol (Modification: increase range +3m) (1350)
Modified BlasTech DH-17 (mods: double threat range, +1 damage, -1 attacks) (950)
Toolkit
4x powerpacks
150 credits 
 
Feats

*Ambidexterity
*Armor Prof. (light)
*Point-Blank Shot
*Presise Shot
*Toughness
*Weapon Prof. (blaster pistols, blaster rifles, heavy weapons, simple, vibro weapons, slugthrowers)

Skills (ACP -3) (May only use Balance, Climb, Jump, Listen, Search and Spot untrained)

Balance +0 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, -3 ACP)
Climb -3 (0 ranks, +0 Str, -3 ACP)
Computer Use  +10 (7 ranks, +3 Int)
Demolitions +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Diplomacy +4 (4 ranks, +0 Cha)
Jump -3 (0 ranks, +0 Str, -3 ACP)
Knowledge (Tactics) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Profession (administrator) +4 (4 ranks, +0 Wis)
Hide +6 (3 ranks, +3 Dex)
Listen  +0 (0 ranks, +0 Wis)
Search +3 (0 ranks, +3 Int)
Spot +3 (3 ranks, +0 Wis)
Craft (Blasters) +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Repair +11 (6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 equipment)
```

Hello.  My name is M-3PX, advanced military protocol droid.  I am fluent in over 3 million forms of communication and mayhem and proficient in the use of every common model of blaster, slugthrower, and many varieties of heavy weaponry.  I can repair, modify, or create a variety of blasters for your shooting enjoyment.  What would you like to shoot today?


----------



## Aeson (Jul 9, 2005)

I think I got everything.

Garn
Male Nautolan Soldier 3

Str 17 +3
Dex 16 +3
Con 11 0
Int 13 +1
Wis 13 +1
Cha 17 +3

VP: 23
WP: 11
BAB: +3
Defense: +8
Reputation: +1

Fort Save: +3
Reflex: +4
Will: +2

Combat Modifiers

Blaster Pistol +6 ranged 3d6 damage 10m range Crit=20
Vibro Sword  +6 melee 2d6 crit 20
Equipment: 

Comlink
Combat Jumpsuit. DR 3 
550 credits


Feats
Force sensitive, Armor prof. Light, weapon  group prof. (blaster pistol, blaster rifle, heavy weapons, simple weapons, vibro weapons), Control, quick draw.


Skills 
Computer Use (Int) +7, Intimidate (Cha) +9, Pilot (Dex)+9, Repair (Int)+7
Spot (Wis)+3, Search (Int)+3, Listen (Wis)+3


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 9, 2005)

The revised rules never say what to do about droid stats, so I assume they don't get to roll, they just have base model stats.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 9, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> The revised rules never say what to do about droid stats, so I assume they don't get to roll, they just have base model stats.



You're correct.

So, any room left? Should I just post a concept a hope for the best?


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2005)

Post a concept and you're our first official alternate!


----------



## Aeson (Jul 9, 2005)

I should remind you I have no PBP experience.


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I should remind you I have no PBP experience.




What has that got to do with anything?  I trust that you can read other posts to get an idea or e-mail me if you have a problem.  

The basics of PBPing is really simple, you basically type what you would say at a regular table-top game.  The main reason why I prefer the PBP to table games is that the extra time you get enables you to roleplay more, get in more detail in your posts, and likewise.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 9, 2005)

*Rolling like a Limp Biscuit*

Do you want us to use the online thingy to roll for Vitality?  How much starting cash do we get?


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2005)

Celtic_Bear said:
			
		

> Do you want us to use the online thingy to roll for Vitality?  How much starting cash do we get?




Yes, us the online roller for your dice rolls.  As for starting cash...  As far as I know, the book has nothing about extra credits after the first level...  So, the quick solution would be to take your first level starting credits and multiply them by 1.5.  I shall continue searching through the JC articles on the main site for an answer.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 10, 2005)

The Heroe's Guide has starting wealth table.  For 3rd level it says 3,000 credits.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 10, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> The Heroe's Guide has starting wealth table.  For 3rd level it says 3,000 credits.



I got that at 1st level.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 10, 2005)

possum said:
			
		

> Post a concept and you're our first official alternate!




How about a Neti Force Adept? It'd be a sort of spiritual mystic deeply in touch with life through the force; a sort of ascetic priest. Although focusing on healing and other force skills, it would also have some skill with a strange unarmed martial art style developed by the Nedi to take advantage of their odd physiology. Let me know if this sounds good. If a spot opens up, I'll try stating out this guy.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 10, 2005)

*And the hits just keep coming!*

Damn, I am going to throw out my dice and use nothing but Invisible Castle from now on LOL.  I rolled a 10 and an 8 for vitality.  That gives me a total of 40!  Yee and/or Ha!

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=114995


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 10, 2005)

The table says 3,000 for 1st level: reading the text I find that full-class nobles receive 4,500 credits at level 3.  If you have 2 levels in noble you begin with 3,750 credits.  If you only have 1 level in noble you recieve 3,300 credits.  I should read more in depth.

That said, a 1st level Soldier with a perfect roll gets 3,000 credits.  weird.


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2005)

Celtic_Bear said:
			
		

> Damn, I am going to throw out my dice and use nothing but Invisible Castle from now on LOL.  I rolled a 10 and an 8 for vitality.  That gives me a total of 40!  Yee and/or Ha!
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=114995





I just did 100 d20 rolls, and it comes out pretty even, we must be extremely lucky!


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2005)

So, all those ready to go, post a simple "Ready!"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 11, 2005)

Ready!


----------



## Aeson (Jul 11, 2005)

READY!


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 11, 2005)

*Ir'min Sul
Male Neti Force Adept 3*

*Str:* 11 (0)
*Dex:* 6 (-2) [racial modifier -4]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [racial modifier +2]
*Int:* 20 (+5) [racial modifier +2]
*Wis:* 19 (+4) [racial modifier +2]
*Chr:* 16 (+3)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=115180
I've switched my Str and Chr since having rolled.

*Vitality Dice:* 3d8+6
*Wound Points:* 14
*Vitality Points:* 16
*Force Points:* 4
*Reputation Bonus:* 0
*Defense:* 12 (+4 Class, -2 Dex)
*Initiative:* -2 (-2 Dex)
*Speed:* 10 m

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex 0 [+2 base, -2 Dex]
Will +7 [+3 base, +4 Wis]

*BAB:* +2


----------



## Xael (Jul 11, 2005)

Almost Ready! 

I'll just add a name and some kind of a description later today.



			
				Celtic_Bear said:
			
		

> Damn, I am going to throw out my dice and use nothing but Invisible Castle from now on LOL. I rolled a 10 and an 8 for vitality. That gives me a total of 40! Yee and/or Ha!



I've had completely opposite results. Yay for 10 vitality.  Though I rolled well for starting money.

In another game played here, Invisible castle is mostly responsible for a possible upcoming TPK, because the rolls for the party have been so bad it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 11, 2005)

*Ready*

Ready, willing, and almost able.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

How much is a blaster pistol?

Can force sensitive be a feat I can pick up later?

I also switched con & str ability.  So my strength is 5 now.

Lt. Johnny de Goode
Male Human Soldier 3

Str: 5 –3 
Dex: 18 +4
Con: 17 +3
Int: 18 +4
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 17 +3

VP: 14
WP: 17

Defense: 18
Reputation: +1

Fort Save: +/-0
Reflex: +5
Will: +3

Combat Modifiers

Blaster Pistol +7 ranged 3d6 damage 10m range Crit=20

Equipment: 
Comlink
datapad
flight suit
Blaster Pistol

Feats
*Armor Prof. (light)
*Weapon Prof. (blaster pistols, blaster rifles, heavy weapons, simple, vibro weapons)

Starship Operations (Starfighters)
Starship Dodge (Starfighters)
Spacer
Skill Emphasis (Piloting)

Skills

Astrogate +12 (+6 ranks, +2 feat, +4 ability)
Computer Use +6 (+2 ranks, +4 ability)
Pilot +17 (+6 ranks, +4 ability, +2 feat, +3 feat)
Repair +10 (+6 ranks +4 ability)
Profession Gambling +8 (+6 ranks +2 ability)
Listen +8 (+6 ranks +2 ability)
Spot +8 (+6 ranks +2 ability)
Search +10 (+6 ranks +4 ability)
Intimidate +9 (+6 ranks +3 ability)
Tumble +10 (+6 ranks, +4 ability)
Sleight of Hand +8 (+4 ranks, +4 ability)
Knowledge (Military/Empire Space Tactics) +10 (+6 ranks, +4 ability)

Johnny DeGoode was the son of a scrap miner and his father moved the family to Raxus Prime scavenge valuable scrap.  On this toxic world, Johnny contracted something and lost much of his muscle mass.  This occurred the summer after he just graduated from the academy.  Though he was trained to fly Empire Tie fighters, his weak strength made him a failed reject.  As Johnny tried to navigate the halls of the academy to locate a waiver, he heard of the rebel alliance.  Dejected he went to rebels and with is love of flying outweighing his political views, he was able to become a member of the 1st x-wing fighter class.


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2005)

It's about 300 credits.

I prefer Force-Sensitive to be taken at first level, but I have no rule against someone picking it later.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 11, 2005)

*I want to shop at Possum's Store*

Book price on a blaster pistol is 500.

My Equipment list:
Combat Jumpsuit
Blaster Pistol
Ususal Clothing
Medical Kit
Glow Rods (10)
Energy Cells (4)
Tool Kit

That leaves me with 435 Credits left over, at least until I hit the Casinos!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

possum said:
			
		

> It's about 300 credits.
> 
> I prefer Force-Sensitive to be taken at first level, but I have no rule against someone picking it later.




Thanks.  I think I will take the feat later.  Also I guess that puts me in at 0 credits now.


For my information, are there any str increasing items I might be able to buy when I get some money in the future?


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2005)

Not that I know of.  I pretty much only have the RCR.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 11, 2005)

There could be cybernetics.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 11, 2005)

*Strength Item*

The battleframe heavy powered armor has its own strength rating but it costs a feats to use it properly, or we could burn off your arms and legs in some (Dr. Evil voice) HOT MAGMA and replace them with better ones.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> There could be cybernetics.



That sounds interesting.  Nothing like a fake limb or two?


----------



## Aeson (Jul 11, 2005)

Just making a suggestion.


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> That sounds interesting.  Nothing like a fake limb or two?




Yeah, considering several NPCs that you will meet will have cybernetics.  Hell, we'll probably have a fake limb convention down the road!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 11, 2005)

There are rules for customizing and personalizing blasters, armor, and other weapons in the Arms and Equipment guide.  I have a couple customized blasters from the arms and equipment guide on my droid (who is also from Arms and Equipment).  Is this okay?


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah, it depends on what the customization is though.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 11, 2005)

*get some.... GET SOME!*

Yea, I figured once the game started I would use my craft skill to knock together a light reapeater.   With an attached grenade launcher.  And racing stripes.  And spinning hubcaps.


----------



## Xael (Jul 11, 2005)

Celtic_Bear said:
			
		

> Yea, I figured once the game started I would use my craft skill to knock together a light reapeater. With an attached grenade launcher. And racing stripes. And spinning hubcaps.



You could borrow Dan's (my character) Light Repeating Blaster before that. He's not going to hit anything with it yet anyway.


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2005)

Thread is up.  Enjoy the borrowed YT-2400 while it lasts...

Thread is Right Here


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

I can post to it tomorrow morning.

I am curious, can I be a co pilot ....When the others off load, I off load with them so they have a pilot in their mix to escape....or do I need to be on the planet?


----------



## possum (Jul 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I can post to it tomorrow morning.
> 
> I am curious, can I be a co pilot ....When the others off load, I off load with them so they have a pilot in their mix to escape....or do I need to be on the planet?




I would prefer that you are already with the group on the YT-2400.


----------



## possum (Jul 12, 2005)

Please note that the official designation of this thread has changed into an OOC thread.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 12, 2005)

Possum,  What is a YT-2400?  I went to here: http://www.starwars.com/databank/starship/  and I could not locate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Xael (Jul 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Possum,  What is a YT-2400?  I went to here: http://www.starwars.com/databank/starship/  and I could not locate it.



http://hangarbay.tripod.com/td-yt2400.html

Stats for it can be found in the Starships of The Galaxy. Though I don't know if we're using them.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 12, 2005)

Thank you.  The actual detail of the stats is irrelevent, I just want an idea of what it is.


----------



## possum (Jul 12, 2005)

No, we aren't actually using the stats from SOTG.  If you get in a fight with the YT-2400, I'll just have to use the 1300's stats.  I don't know about you, but at the price SOTG is going for, it's just too expensive for me.


----------



## Xael (Jul 12, 2005)

possum said:
			
		

> No, we aren't actually using the stats from SOTG. If you get in a fight with the YT-2400, I'll just have to use the 1300's stats. I don't know about you, but at the price SOTG is going for, it's just too expensive for me.



The only basic difference is that YT-2400 has shields, really.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 14, 2005)

FYI I will be offline from tonight til monday.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

Possum, can I assume that my devotion to flying and the non believers of the group are nothing more than a plot hook?

Or should I be very paraniod?


----------



## Aeson (Jul 19, 2005)

My time online is being limited at the moment due to having to use dial up. I will try to post as much as I can, when I can.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

What is a "Nautolan"?

I went here and they are not listed as a species.
http://www.starwars.com/databank/species/


----------



## possum (Jul 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Possum, can I assume that my devotion to flying and the non believers of the group are nothing more than a plot hook?
> 
> Or should I be very paraniod?




I don't know, should you be?  Is there anything in your record that could cause some major distrust in the Rebel operative in Imperial Intel?

And a Nautolan is basically the species that Kit Fisto was.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

possum said:
			
		

> I don't know, should you be?  Is there anything in your record that could cause some major distrust in the Rebel operative in Imperial Intel?
> 
> And a Nautolan is basically the species that Kit Fisto was.





Thanks for the kit fisto link.

As for my record, I guess I will soon find out.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

Possum, I found a list of skills and I created this skill: Profession Military Space Pilot

Would that give me a +2 synergy on Pilot?


----------



## possum (Jul 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Possum, I found a list of skills and I created this skill: Profession Military Space Pilot
> 
> Would that give me a +2 synergy on Pilot?




No, I think it just means that you make money off of your piloting skills, not actually boosting them in any way.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

possum said:
			
		

> No, I think it just means that you make money off of your piloting skills, not actually boosting them in any way.




OK than I guess I do not need that skill.  Thanks.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

I have some noob questions.

What happens if I fail the astrogate check?

What are typical astrogate DCs?  Why do they change?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jul 25, 2005)

May I still get in on this game, if so here's my character, (my stat rolls are here) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=122752


Shortie: Human Fringer 1/ Soldier 2

Str:  14 +2              VP/ WP: 30/17               
Dex: 18 +4              BAB: +2
Con: 17 +3              Ranged: +6
Int:  15 +2              Meele: +4
Wis: 15 +2              Defence: 18
Cha: 9  -1               DR: 2

Attacks: Masterwork Modified Longblaster +8 3d8+2 Critical: 20
            Knife 1d4 +4 1d4+2 Critical: 20

Skills: Listen +6, Diplomacy +1, Treat Injury +4, Hide +6, Spot +6, Search +4, Bluff +1, Climb: +5, Seight of hand +7, Balance +5, Pilot +6

Feats: WGP (primitive weapon, simple weapons, blaster rifles) Armor Prof (light), Weapon Focus (Longblaster), Quickness, Multishot, Point Blank Shot

Equipment: Masterwork Modified Longblaster, Knife, Blast Vest and Helmet, comlink, Powerpack (4)

Languages: Basic, Dosh(speak/understand only), Rodese

Saves: Fort: +8
          Ref: +5
          Will: +2


Background: Sold into slavery by poor parents, Shortie never really had a actual name, After years of abuse by his sadistic master Shortie finally snapped one day after a savage beating, diving for his masters slugthrower and shooting him with it. After painfully deactivating his transmitter, Shortie stole his masters life savings, hired a ship and left for Depa II, however what he didn't know was that the co-pilot of the ship happened to be a member of the early Alliance to Restore the Republic (Rebels), in fact he didn't find out until the ship fell under attack by an Imperial Crusier. Shortie was the only survivor, having taken  the only escape pod that was not shot down by TIE fighters, he crashed in a snow drift and was left for dead by the Empire. Meeting the old Rodian mercenary Gloppor and his wife . Learning the fine art of soldiering from the couple, Shortie became and excellent fighter. Then came the Empire on another Rebel hunt. After reciving word of a Rebel base in the area the Empire put down a Stormtrooper battlion to search, although slaughter and burn was more accurate of what they did. When Glopoor 's wife wouldn't let the Imperials look inside the house, she was shot. Glopoor ran out of the house in a berserk rage, killing over twenty Stormtroopers before finally going down. Shortie knew that he would be captured and probally killed if he stayed. So he took if in Gloppor's souped-up Z-95 headhunter. Barley managing to evade the Imperial fighter chasing him, Shortie did manage to jump to hyperspace. Realizing full well that he would now be branded as a traitor Shortie found the nearest Rebel base and signed up, for one reason. Protection. Now Shortie found himself assigned to a covert mission team.


----------



## possum (Jul 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I have some noob questions.
> 
> What happens if I fail the astrogate check?
> 
> What are typical astrogate DCs?  Why do they change?




It really depends on where you're going, where you're coming from, and if you run into anything bad along the way.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

possum said:
			
		

> It really depends on where you're going, where you're coming from, and if you run into anything bad along the way.




Bummer I was hoping on hearing something a little less open ended.  Any chance you could give me examples of what would happen if I failed?

Do you get lost or blown up or just take more time to get there?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

FYI - I may be offline Thursday night through Tuesday morning or maybe not. It depends on my family's vacation plans.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jul 29, 2005)

So, would it be possible for me to play in this game?


----------



## possum (Jul 29, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> So, would it be possible for me to play in this game?




Afraid not, we've got a pretty good size crowd at the moment.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jul 29, 2005)

I understand, no problem, and happy gaming.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 30, 2005)

Which thread should I ask the GM questions? This one or the other. Its not really out of character I don't think. Its kind of what do I see questions.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

Another weekend another time offline.


----------



## Aeson (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm soory possum. I haven't been able to play much lately. I may even have to back out of the game. I have TOO much going on at the moment. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Another weekend another time offline.




Ditto.

You have to love 3 day weekends.


----------

